# Forth Bridges In The Mist.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

cracking photos what a wonderful world we live in.

But was just wondering about the steam rollercoaster in the second pic.............. :thumbup:


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Fantastic shots


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

looks almost science fiction like, great pics


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great shots, Cammy! :thumbsup:


----------

